# Superbowl of Fantails



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

The Superbowl of Fantails today, see the new album on my personal page for pictures.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Great pictures thanks. Wow you have won so awards


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Queen said:


> Great pictures thanks. Wow you have won so awards


Thanks, but I only wish! these belong to Dennis, not me.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for the photos! Lovely birds and what a terrific loft/environment for them! Keep those photos coming, please!

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful birds and setup! 
I wish they had shows up in this neck of the woods, everything is so far away


----------



## merryg2 (Feb 1, 2009)

Those were really beautiful and attractive as well. Really adorable ... I am sure you have super time with them.


----------

